

Io language - known
http://iolanguage.com/

======
randallsquared
Did something new happen with Io?

~~~
mr_luc
We've been noticing

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=748880>

this trend for a while. Some suggested fixes

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=748933>

like a Hacker News Canon are good ideas that could be implemented much like
searchyc.com, as totally separate projects.

I propose a solution, for consideration by the community:

"If you're posting to inform us of the existence of something, assume we
already know."

Don't post a link to arduino.cc.

Maybe post a link to a fairly ordinary Arduino project.

Do post a link to an innovative new prototyping framework or exceptional _new_
project.

Do post a link to _your_ _own_ Arduino project.

Don't post a link to a programming language's home page.

Maybe post a link to an article about a language.

Do post a link to the home page of a newly released language.

Do post a link to _your_ _own_ code or experience with the language.

We already know about rasterbator, Io, and Arduino. C'mon. We're hackers.

( anyway, I offer this as an idea for potential adoption by HN, not as a
criticism; at the moment, a LOT of submissions seem to be of the "Whoa, I
stumbled across a cool X!" class. That _seems_ , at first blush, like a good
recipe; in practice, I think it leads to more reddit-ish submissions than HN-
ish, particularly as HN grows. )

~~~
stevedekorte
How about links to any random thing (tetris, etc) implemented in Haskell?

~~~
mr_luc
Aha! Trenchant observation, old fizgig!

To be fair, I've read a couple of articles like that and (to me, at least)
they've been interesting because they'll sometimes explain the approach they
had to take to support state in something as interactive as a game. So I
always have a kind of _morbid_ fascination with Haskell articles. It's so
foreign; like a silicon-based life form. Still, my morbid fascinations will
lead me to find those articles on my own, and do, before I see them linked on
HN.

But if our goal is to "smelt an ever-purer" HN, it seems we should only submit
a link to 'implementation of Canonical Application X in language L' if it
answers one or both of the following:

1) How is the approach (non-trivially) different in L than in most languages?
Did the language make something harder or easier? Why?

2) What about the implementer's experience is of value to us? Any gotchas to
look out for?

